# Link for Chicago Kansas City detour trip



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Im taking a points run to Kansas City on the swc. This link least to a trip report that im creativity using my iPhone.

http://www.tripcolor.com/user/16102/trip/35132608-CF82-4C46-A4CA-98D6A4CC5594


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

The boarding was efficiently done. The two trains were already combined. The chief is in front. They are separated by a california car.

Folks, This is a LONG train. Should make a great you tube video. If one of you does it, please post here.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

The departure is delayed brake test according to scanner chat.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Departing at 3:05 pm. The train is 18 cars with 4 engines.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Actually departing Chicago at 3:16.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Actually departed at 3:16 pm. After brief stop at engine house we are on the move towards CN and Lincoln service route.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

We are now stopped north of Joliet station. Presumably to switch engineers.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

We are waiting on train orders from Chillicothe sub. These were requested when we left Chicago. BNSF apparently not ready for us.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

We are still sitting at Joliet. BNSF really dropped the ball on this. They knew about this since at least 11/1/14. Thats when I booked this. They should not be surprised.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

On the move. Finally.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Several bnsf freights stacked up south of Joliet.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just passed a late inbound amtrak.


----------



## PaulM (Nov 15, 2014)

Steve4031 said:


> Just passed a late inbound amtrak.


I don't know whether I'm sorry I bailed in MTP or not?


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

We are now stopped waiting for freight traffic I assume. Just called hotel in kcy to advise a late arrival time.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 15, 2014)

Dude... just stay in La Plata instead.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Too late. Should have thought of that.

We are on the move again.

Just passed second inbound amtrak. They were about 10 Miles apart.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Passed coal City. Crossed over to eb track and Running at 60 mph. 60 seems to be top speed. Used to be 79. Gonna be later.


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Steve4031 said:


> Departing at 3:05 pm. The train is 18 cars with 4 engines.


My beloved G's routinely pulled trains that long on the Corridor from Boston to Washington with one engine.

Nice report Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## rtabern (Nov 15, 2014)

Cant wait to see how they handle GBB. Stop at the location of the torn down Santa Fe station OR back up 10 miles from Cameron Junction.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll keep you posted if im awake. Just passed streator.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 15, 2014)

No sleeping on the detour route!!!


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Passing Chillicothe. About 40 Miles from Galesburg.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 15, 2014)

No sleeping on the detour route.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Rolling through Galesburg now. Dinner in the diner was excellent.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

rtabern said:


> Cant wait to see how they handle GBB. Stop at the location of the torn down Santa Fe station OR back up 10 miles from Cameron Junction.


We did not stop at sight of old atsf station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

We are passing Cameron Junction now. 5 is doing station stop first. Then 3. Conductor announced that train would be split before arrival.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Stopped south of GBB. I think they are going to use the Y that is south of the station. It leads to the quincy line.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think they are splitting the train before entering the Y.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

They split before gbb. I think 5 ran backwards from Chicago and will back into gbb first. Then pull forward to points west.

3 will back in. Then pull forward to points west.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Still sitting waiting for 5 to leave. Hope they like nebraska.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 15, 2014)

So you backed the 10 miles from Cameron to Galesburg??


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

No. 3 was in front with 2 engines. 5 was in back with two engines on the back of the train. The trains ran as one through Cameron and then made two right turn and preceded north towards gbb. A few Miles west the trains stopped and split. 3 pulled forward and then made a right turn into the yard south of GBB. Almost like it was going to quincy. Then we waited for 5 to back into the station.

5 has now pulled forward and left gbb. 3 has backed into gbb and is now stopped. Crew made an annoucement that we would only stop for 3 minutes. If this is the case we will be 4 hours late departing gbb.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

3 in gbb.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

The bed comes down. We will be at least 4 hours late into Kansas City. The train crew goes out of service at 3 am. So Maybe later.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Now back at Cameron. Heading west. Good night.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 15, 2014)

Sounds like you were smart enough to get a sleeper???


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Departing La plata at midnight.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Arrive Kansas City at 2:25 am. Good run from gbb to kcy.

A post on the main amtrak unlmited forum explained that a freight that broke down south of Joliet caused problems for all. 4 and 6 delayed 5 hours.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

We pulled past the platform, sat for 5 minutes and then backed into the station. So now arrived at 2:35.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

4 is predicted to arrive about 1 hour late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

4 is now due to arrive at 9:07. I ate breakfast at harveys in union station. It was excellent. Good choice if 4 is Running late. It opens at 8.

I was going to have a railfan brunch by eating pancakes or french toast in the diner. Not sure if they will still be serving.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, you gotta be tired. Im sure the detour will be more fun in daylight.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Im good. Had another nap. We are back in La plata almost 12 hour from the last time. Almost 2 hours late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Back at Cameron Junction again.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Arrived Galesburg 1hr 50 minutes late. We will back out and continue to Chicago.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 16, 2014)

Living proof that foamers will put up with anything to ride trains! I'm envious! LOL

Glad to see that the psuedo Harvey House is still in operation in KCY, had a great meal there during the St Louis Gathering with other AUers on our day trip on the River Runners!


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a picture of the wye south of GBB station that is being used to turn the trains.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Now waiting for 2nd of two freights to pass. We are west of Chillicothe.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

On the move.


----------



## OBS (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to do all the "live" posts...


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Crossing lllinois river at Chillicothe.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just passed streator. Its getting dark now. If you chicken on the link you'll be able to see all of the pictures.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

We are sitting at Joliet waiting for an engineer. The train is blocking the rock island tracks.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

We are on the move. Considerably better than yesterday.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

This train keeps false starting. If it was a football team it would be flagged for illegal procedure. Twice. Swc ball 1st and 40 to go for first down. Still sitting in Joliet.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2014)

Arriving Chicago at 6:49 pm.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 21, 2014)

Here is a youtube video of Sundays version of the combined 3 and 5.


----------



## acelafan (Nov 21, 2014)

That is a crazy long consist! Sounds like you had a fun trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sure did.


----------



## Train2104 (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve4031 said:


> Here is a youtube video of Sundays version of the combined 3 and 5.



That is one long consist! I wonder if the rear engines helped at all, or if the two leading locos provided HEP to the whole thing and dragged the Zephyr as dead weight.


----------

